# Unable to open 2 new provate messages!



## mds51 (Sep 6, 2017)

Good Morning.

I sent a private message out and received two back but when I click on the number two at the top of the screen or the 2 new messages showing when the this field opens they will not open.

Please advise

Thank You!

mds51


----------



## daveomak (Sep 7, 2017)

smoker build.....

(no text)

Are you clicking on the upper line...  like the one that is brown ??


----------



## mds51 (Sep 7, 2017)

PRIVATE!! Pardon my poor typing! Yes, I am clicking on the numeral 2 in the dark or brown bar up at the top right of the page next to the magnifying glass.

mds51. I did redo my preferences just now and they had been changed so I checked the area to receive email notices. I do not know how that got changed but I am glad someone pointed that to me!!

Thanks

mds51


----------



## kit s (Nov 18, 2017)

what brown bar...mine is just messages    7...but nothing opens when i try clicking on it or message...in fact not able to really click on either


----------

